# Dark Black and Red Deep Color Puppy Wanted



## golson (Jan 12, 2013)

All,
Hello and this is my first post here to the forums but previous owner of a GSD. I like to first say that I am going to buy another GSD as my first one had to be put down at the age of 12 months with Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI). It was an un-pleasent experience and my family is just now getting over this after 8 years. Very hard for a grown man to take your loving puppy to be put a sleep. Very hard.........Some people might wonder why I did this but many know that at the time the medication was a lifetime event for the dog and very expensive. I felt it too much for the dog to put him through all this for his whole life....Enough said.

Well I am looking to replace my last GSD which had a great red pigment to her and plan on naming him the same name "Blitz".....

Can someone help me find a deep red GSD for both companionship and protection? I live here in Huntsville Alabama and willing to pay for shipping. 

Thank you everyone.......greg


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry about the loss of your dog. 

Have you considered looking to adopt or foster a young GSD? I will be upfront and say that I am a bit biased having always chosen to rescue. However, I think that fostering is great way to honor the passing of a dog you loved. Through that experience, you may find what you never expected... i.e. a new best friend.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Epi is treatable, I was wondering myself if the vet didn't recommend treatment?


----------



## golson (Jan 12, 2013)

Besides the EPI ordeal can someone help me out with a recommended breeder?


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Sometimes some of us get too judgemental. Lighten up. 
If you don't want to help a person and don't have anything good to say......maybe you should say nothing!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@Golson...

What are you looking for in a new dog? Perhaps, if you provide more detail beyond color... In fact, I am surprised your post is so "looks" focused when your experience with your past dog should make you more oriented to seek first, and foremost, a "healthy" dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Black and red tends to be West German showlines. These tend to be the most expensive lines (not always, but usually). You definitely want to go with a reputable breeder, which many members here can point you towards, so that you get the best odds of a healthy pup. You can also sometimes find really great WGSL pups in shelters and rescues.

What area are you in? Would you be willing to have the puppy shipped to you?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I really don't think anyone is being judgmental. If someone asked me to help them find a dog and then told me they put their 1 year old to sleep when he could have been treated, I would suggest they not get another dog. If YOU can't financially care for the dog, you find him a rescue.


----------



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | German Shepherd Breeders | Trained Protection Dogs

Black and reds are almost all he deals with. Pricey little pups, but their pedigrees are pretty good and they have a health guarantee for up to a year. 

It is a large commercial breeder though, so you could probably find equal quality for less if you're in no rush.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

I will send you some links when I get home. I'm not real good at using my phone for this stuff. As far as fostering, most of the rescues in this area have mostly pit mixes or tiny dogs. The chance of finding a GSD from rescue in Huntsville is pretty slim.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

* ADMIN NOTE: 
ENOUGH with the unwarranted attacks on the OP! This Thread is to help him find a new dog - not for discussing what could have been 8 years ago. Members are out of line passing judgement on this. You weren't there, so zip it! *

Added: I've deleted some posts that were way over the top.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lucia, get on with HELPING the poster with an answer vs speculating .


----------



## golson (Jan 12, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> * ADMIN NOTE:
> ENOUGH with the unwarranted attacks on the OP! This Thread is to help him find a new dog - not for discussing what could have been 8 years ago. Members are out of line passing judgement on this. You weren't there, so zip it! *


Thanks Lucia....Boy some people can be really rude.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

These comments are rediculous. It was 8 years ago, go find something else to do other than criticizing someone who had to make the decision to put a pet down! Maybe it is not what YOU would do, but it is what THIS PERSON thought was for the best or obviously would not have done it....unreal.

OP, you will probably want to be looking into breeders who specialize in the West German Show bloodlines for that rich red and black coloring.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

golson, excuse the comments of some just pick and choose to read info and ignore the other stuff.

With that, what part of the country are you in? Maybe someone can direct you to a breeder or rescue in your area?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

You did not ask specifically for help finding a breeder so I assume you are open to adoption as well. I googled rescues in Alabama and found German Shepherd Rescue Groups < Alabama >

I don't know anything about this rescue. But check it out as well as others in your area. You can sign up to get alerts when dogs are available for adoption. I found 9 GSD in Alabama on petinder one of which is a puppy...just an idea


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Greg, I have to ask... are you in position today to pay for veterinary treatment if the dog needs it? Some breeders might hesitate to sell you a pup if they knew you put down a dog with a treatable disease, even if it was years ago. I just wanted to clarify whether you're able to afford it now. I'm not judging--I once had to put down a young dog when I couldn't pay for a $6000 surgery.  But it's something you might not want to mention to breeders, or if you do, be clear that you're in a different place financially now than you were then.

If you want a traditional black and red saddleback, you will be looking at German show lines--that's pretty much the only color they come in!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

obviously the experience was very painful for the OP . remember that the vet had a hand in this also .

hope you find the dog that will bring you many years of happy memories


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I got Yoschi from Elite German Shepherds in Luling Texas... most all the dogs she has or gets are what you're looking for... be prepared to pay 2500 and up though


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My dog is west German show line, and he is pretty black/red, not to mention, has a great temperament, everything a GSD is supposed to be. I got him from a breeder in Wisconsin, who breeds this line. She does ship and is reasonable with prices. You can PM me if interested. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> * ADMIN NOTE: *
> *ENOUGH with the unwarranted attacks on the OP! This Thread is to help him find a new dog - not for discussing what could have been 8 years ago. Members are out of line passing judgement on this. You weren't there, so zip it! *
> 
> Added: I've deleted some posts that were way over the top.


Thank You for your moderation!!


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

MissMetric said:


> German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | German Shepherd Breeders | Trained Protection Dogs
> 
> Black and reds are almost all he deals with. Pricey little pups, but their pedigrees are pretty good and they have a health guarantee for up to a year.
> 
> It is a large commercial breeder though, so you could probably find equal quality for less if you're in no rush.


To Golson (OP) I have one of these Dogs (Fleischerheim). YOu can see her pics in my avatar and profile. I think she is beautiful and I have been happy with my experience with this breeder.

Good Luck


----------



## Rosie428 (Jan 16, 2013)

golson said:


> All,
> Hello and this is my first post here to the forums but previous owner of a GSD. I like to first say that I am going to buy another GSD as my first one had to be put down at the age of 12 months with Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI). It was an un-pleasent experience and my family is just now getting over this after 8 years. Very hard for a grown man to take your loving puppy to be put a sleep. Very hard.........Some people might wonder why I did this but many know that at the time the medication was a lifetime event for the dog and very expensive. I felt it too much for the dog to put him through all this for his whole life....Enough said.
> 
> Well I am looking to replace my last GSD which had a great red pigment to her and plan on naming him the same name "Blitz".....
> ...


Although I am not anywhere near Alabama, I just wanted to send my condolences after all the rude comments. You made a VERY difficult decision, and one can not blame you for not having the funds at the time, or the heart to put the dog through a life of disease. Unfortunately, I can not point you in the right direction for a dog as I am not familiar with breeders near you, but the advise I can give is find a breeder who gets their health certifications on their dogs, and strong strable temperments. Since you are looking for a very special dog, I would try to stay local so that you can meet the parents, and really get to know the breeder. Good luck!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Golson,
I too am so sorry for the rudeness you have experienced here. Sometimes this forum is more like a shark tank than a puppy place. :crazy:

Let he without sin cast the first stone.........

Lots of great black and reds out there in the German Showlines but they are expensive. If you don't mind my asking, what is your price range?

If you are not in the GSL price range (don't feel bad, not many of us are!), you might look for an outcross or smaller breeder. The ones out there who advertise as "World Class" are very pricey and you can find a wonderful shepherd for around 1000.00 if you look carefully.

PM me if you would like some suggestions or if you would like to keep your price range private. I have some possibilites for you to consider depending on how much you have to spend. 
AND YES.......Truth of it is that health is most important....find healthy parents and you have better chance of finding healthy pups..but beautiful ones too! 

Good luck in your search. There are nice people on here too....who speak as they would like to be spoken to and don't judge people.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you might be interested in American Show Lines, there are some in Georgia that might be your color. Look for the Kaleef bloodlines.

Regional Clubs - Southeast


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello not sure if you have found a breeder yet, but we are enjoying working with our breeder for a future pup! here is a facebook page with many pictures and there is a link to the site. We wanted a red and black as well!

Von den Oher Tannen - True German Shepherd Dogs | Facebook


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

You might also want to check out Five Peaks GSD. Elaine has a litter from Roy & Olivia coming up and they should be a nice deep red/black color.


----------

